# MY R34



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







.....

thanks


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry I dont like it , the wheel arch's look nasty.Nice colour though.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If the arches didn't just 'stop' and maybe blended into the side skirts, I would like it, but as said about...sorry.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

From front head on it looks great. Not sure about the rear arches, but they dont look that bad. Wheels need a bigger offset to fill the arches a bit better, then maybe it would look more aggressive.


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*WIDE ARCHED 34*

Am likeing it, but it could do with wider wheels.

Cheers T-man


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Who makes this kit? Aren't there any matching skirts available?

With that and bigger offset for the wheels it will look totally badass!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Yet another GTT.... *sigh*
Seriously, the amount of GTT's converting to GTR's in terms of cosmetics are as many as the number of Proton Wira's trying to look like Mitsubishi's. 
Ruining the GTR experience for all us GTR owners in Kuala Lumpur...


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

I love it. To small wheels though. Nice work - always nice to see people who go their own way! Respect.


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

DarkChild said:


> Proton Wira's trying to look like Mitsubishi's.


Lol, how true!


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

I like the overall look of the car - Thumbs up from me -


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

TRUE... i dont think i can afford or feel a TRUE GTR.
well what to do,have to keep up the word copycat with me..hope n pray 1 day,just like japan,from copycat country to n become one of the world car production country(to own a GTR)....
i work so darn hard only can have a gtt,what to do? 
but im happy with it,like i said,i have no money like some lucky n hard working people out there..., but somehow im still consider myself very lucky too to own a gtt when alot of others can only dream of one....

neway yeah i agree that the side shirts not match wit it,i'll try to think of something else,please give some advice...
thank for the good n bad opinion friends...

the looks is abit mixture of the FALKEN GTR year 2001 n 2002, er n a bit of my opinion too...please guide n advise me all the guru out there, thanks in advance..

well good day
happy driving n drive safe always

god bless


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

my arch idea is from this picture....


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I think the work looks nice... Where did all these custom widebody car all come from all of sudden.

For me, it didn't 100% hit it with me. I think maybe it is a bit more German DTM feel then the JGTC feel I guess... Just didn't "feel" right if you know what I mean.

But defo one of those car that will make people stop and look, so good job none the less! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Nocturnal said:


> I think the work looks nice... Where did all these custom widebody car all come from all of sudden.
> 
> For me, it didn't 100% hit it with me. I think maybe it is a bit more German DTM feel then the JGTC feel I guess... Just didn't "feel" right if you know what I mean.
> 
> But defo one of those car that will make people stop and look, so good job none the less! :thumbsup:


Dude, your car looks like a transformer


----------



## klh6686 (Oct 4, 2005)

KNIGHT 7 said:


> my arch idea is from this picture....


you forgot to copy the wheel fitment


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

GTR RGT said:


> Dude, your car looks like a transformer


Yea, I know my car is a bit... uh... square... :chuckle: 

Just something about the GTR with round over fender don't seem to hit it right for me... I like to see the entire pannel comes out instead of just a round arch. 

BMW looks greats with a extended round arch... just don't seem to hit it right for the GTR, maybe because there are alot of straight line on the GTR and not as much curve.


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nocturnal said:


> Yea, I know my car is a bit... uh... square... :chuckle:
> 
> Just something about the GTR with round over fender don't seem to hit it right for me... I like to see the entire pannel comes out instead of just a round arch.
> 
> BMW looks greats with a extended round arch... just don't seem to hit it right for the GTR, maybe because there are alot of straight line on the GTR and not as much curve.



to me yr 32 look cool bro.. 
cheers


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

friends what u think of this rim...










suit my car????


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

not sure if it will suit your car, but those are the sex. what colour is that exactly..gunmetal grey? very cool!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Sell them to me, you need the Nismo lmgt4s


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

I think 32's but especially 33's can pull it off with those GT1's, the GT4 is indeed more suited for the R34.

But it's you car, if you like them, buy them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

yea the rims are the only thing i don't like about your car, otherwise it looks great


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

i think you should blend in the rear arches into the side skirts like in the FalkenGTR pic, 
fit wheels with proper offset to fill the guards, 
and get the TS or original front splitter to scrape the tarmac, and then it will look bad ass!


----------



## Jzboost (Nov 14, 2007)

KNIGHT 7 said:


> i work so darn hard only can have a gtt,what to do?
> but im happy with it,like i said,i have no money like some lucky n hard working people out there..., but somehow im still consider myself very lucky too to own a gtt when alot of others can only dream of one....


Knight 7,

Dont say only a gtt. The gtt is a great car and far better than most performance cars. Your bodykit looks hotter than hell and its cool to see some go their own way. 

I guess you are not so experianced with cars as I saw you asked some forum members about wheels choice and also I saw you posted pics of some wheels you suggested which I dont think will look so good on your car like it is now.

The truth is that any widebody car does not look good at all if the wheels dont fill the wheels arches. Then an original car actually looks better. But as once you got a set of nice wheels. Oh boy, you own the street and the track! 

So, get yourself some wheels with a pure racing/track looks as you allready got a bodykit in that direction. 

My suggestion would be a set of 
Volk CE28N in 19x10.5 +12 offset and bronze coloured. This is THE Wheel!
This is the lowest offset for this wheel. On these wheels and with coilovers set up with the perfect ride height and your car will have the looks of a beast! You might would need some spacers to perfectly fill the wheels arches but not sure. 

CE28N










Another wheel from Volk could be the TE37 in same size offset and coulor.

TE37










Or Volk RE30 in bronze colour and you can get your car on a 11 inch wide wheels. 19x11 +25 offset

RE30










Volk GTM. Another racing wheel wheel from Volk that would make your car a killer. This wheel you can get in 19x10.5 and with the offset as low as -9 ! With this low offset and it means you got a nice fat lip on your wheels. 
The GTM is a 2 pieced wheels and is therefore offered with many different offsets. With this wheels and you for sure do not need a spacer. You only need to take your car someone who knows wheels and measure it all out. The GTM is currently offered in 3 different colours but not in Bronze. I think the Titanium Gunmetal looks the best, but all Volk wheels can be ordered in any custom colour for an aditional cost. 

Volk GTM









Out there it is lots of other brands you could pick for your car. Wheels like Weds, Advan, Work, Uras, Blitz and more. They all got many models with racing looks.


Shouldnt be too much of a problem to get a pair of new sideskirt in fiberglass made for your car as you live in Malaysia. It would make a difference.

People will jump lanes on the highway when they see this R34 comin up their back!


Your car has the looks of a beast!!! :squintdan


----------



## Jzboost (Nov 14, 2007)

You should also go for a more race style rear wing as you got this wild bodykit. 
If you want a lower wing similar in height to the standard you could forexample choose one from URAS.
They come in 4 different heights and whereas the DRAG model or the LOW model could the one for you. 

That would be cool I think. Its easy to make your car a bit "over styled" now as you got this track looking bodykit which draws much attention allready. 

I love your car but if it was me I would also choose a lower bonnet as I think it does something about the lines.

Good luck finishing it. It looks awesome!

URAS Wings

Drag


















Low


















Low, Std, High


----------



## KNIGHT 7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thank 4 your opinion bro...
i c what i can do ya...
i let u know if im done with the car... 
thanks again...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Parts of the car look great,other parts look not so nice,but i would say it needs to be finished to say something about it.

Get a standard GTR and put it on smaller wheels then standard-> it will look sh*t:chuckle: 

Get a standard GTR and put some nice wheels on-> it will look nice

Finish the project and show the pics then:wavey: 

Alex


----------

